# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Më ngelet llogaria e identifikuar në forum!

## ClaY_MorE

Kjo ndodh sepse forumi përdor *cookies*! Nëse doni të largoheni nga forumi ju duhet të pastroni *cookies* më parë. 

Ndiqni udhëzuesin për të fshirë biskotat për Internet Explorer në Windows: 
Mbyll të gjitha dritaret e internet explorer.Shtyp butonin *'Start'*.Zgjidh *'Control Panel'* nga lista që ju shfaqet. Shtyp tek *'Internet Options'*.Tek dritarja e re shtyp *'Delete Cookies'* dhe *'Delete Files'*.

_Lexoni këtu për më tepër se për çfarë shërben përdorimi i cookies nga forumi:_

_Përdorimi i "biskotave" (cookies) nga forumi?_

_dhe si pastrohen ato:_

_Si të pastroj "biskotat" e mia?_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të mbroj llogarinë time?*

_Forumin e vizitoj nga një kompjuter publik dhe dua të mbroj llogarinë time nga keqpërdoruesit!_

Nëse jeni një anëtar/e që vizitoni forumin nga një kompjuter publik ju rekomandojmë të mos e vendosni shenjën *'v'* tek kutia në të djathtë *'Ruaj të dhënat'* në momentin që jeni duke u identifikuar në forum. 

Pas një kohe relativisht të shkurtër llogaria juaj do të "shkëputet" nga forumi, në këtë mënyrë edhe nëse harroni të largoheni nga forumi, sistemi i tij do mbrojë llogarinë tuaj nga keqpërdoruesit!

----------

